# Barring members of Congressand their immediate families from trading while in office.



## oldmontana (Jan 13, 2022)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/bill-banning-stock-trading-by-lawmakers-is-fair-for-everyday-people-retail-trader-203820104.



On Wednesday, Senators Jon Ossoff (D-GA) and Mark Kelly (D-AZ) introduced a bill, barring members of Congress and their immediate families from trading while in office. On the same day, Senator Sen. Josh Hawley (R-MO) announced he is introducing a similar measure.
"It's awesome to see Republicans and Democrats on both sides starting to to push laws and make this more fair for everyday people," Christopher Josephs, cofounder of Iris, a social investing app which allow users to track portfolios of friends, influencers and professionals.

===================================

About time?


----------



## Jeni (Jan 13, 2022)

This should have been the way it had always been ... many put their investments in a supposedly blind trust  but if family or close person is trading on their behalf and still have info on possible legislation that could influence the price the TRUST was not blind.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 13, 2022)

I like this idea. 

I believe most or all outside sources of income should be eliminated or controlled for elected officials.  To compensate I would have no problem paying these people a lot more than we do now.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 23, 2022)

Not hard to imagine how an elected representative making 170K a year amasses a multi-million dollar fortune.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 23, 2022)

I like the way the Doges of Venice were treated.  Seems to have been a relatively effective way of reducing corruption.

https://archive.nytimes.com/www.nyt...tures/Travel/Destinations/Europe/Italy/Venice


----------

